# Campy to Shimano Free Hub Swap?



## Hillen (May 13, 2005)

I have a set of 2006 Campy wheels (Bora). The free hub is 10 speed Campy compatible. Can you swap the Campy free hub out for the Shimano-compatible equivalent? 

The Q&A at Campy.com seems to suggest this is possible, but the info is not directly on point. My search here didn't yeild an answer (maybe my search was bad -- sorry if this is a repeat Q). Thanks.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

Hillen said:


> I have a set of 2006 Campy wheels (Bora). The free hub is 10 speed Campy compatible. Can you swap the Campy free hub out for the Shimano-compatible equivalent?
> 
> The Q&A at Campy.com seems to suggest this is possible, but the info is not directly on point. My search here didn't yeild an answer (maybe my search was bad -- sorry if this is a repeat Q). Thanks.


Yes, absolutely. Campagnolo makes two different Shimano compatible freehub bodies that can be used. The WH-KX1 (Record quality) and WH-KX2 (Chorus quality) are Hyperglide 8/9/10spd compatible, are made of steel, and therefore an once or two heavier than the aluminum Campagnolo freehub body. The WH-KX10 is Hyperglide 10spd compatible only, but is made of aluminum, so weighs roughly the same as the Campagnolo freehub body.

The WH-KX10 Hyperglide freehub body is directly compatible with the axle in the 2006 Bora wheel (which is slightly different than the standard Campagnolo hub axle); The WH-KX1 & WH-XK2 Hyperglide 8/9/10spd freehub body requires the standard Campagnolo hub axle, so you would have to swap the axle to fit these freehub bodies.

More information can be found in the Campagnolo Spare Parts Catalogs.


----------

